# Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet



## bob_motorbike (Feb 6, 2017)

12th Annual
Saturday, March 4, 2017, 9AM-1PM, at Nativity of the Lord Jesus Catholic Church Hall, Akron, Ohio. 
Free Admission. 
OPEN TO THE PUBLIC         VENDOR SET-UP 8:00AM
9:00AM TO 1:00PM                 $5.00 PER 8 FT TABLE/SPACE
NO ADMISSION CHARGE     NO FRIDAY NIGHT SET-UP
ALL WHIZZER, MONARK, MARMAN, JACK&HEINZ,
SIMPLEX AND OUT OF PRODUCTION MOTORBIKES
AND CLASSIC BICYCLES WELCOME (NO JUDGING)
For information contact Dan Schwaberow at 330-699-4517, Ron Ashley at 330-618-7134, or Bob Hirschfelt at 330-699-9798


----------



## monark-man (Feb 21, 2017)

hello       everyone ----- it will be 55 to 60 degrees March 4 for the meet .so bring lots of parts and bikes and people, because me and Howard Gordon will be their. buying and selling. great meet  /////////monark-man


----------



## jdbryant (Feb 23, 2017)

Always a good turn out, I will be sliding through.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Mar 2, 2017)

This Sat. bringing few bikes lots of parts. Cant wait.


----------



## jdbryant (Mar 3, 2017)

Looking for prewar Schwinn parts. I will be there with $$$ early.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Mar 5, 2017)

I had a great time,,,can't wait till next year and hope to see everyone again its a fun place and i spent most of my money,,,,some good deals


----------

